# Open water swim test



## Mr. Ed (Jun 10, 2021)

I easily passed the OWC swim test Tuesday and assembled my gear at Deep Stop Scuba. Next week, DSS will fit me with a dry suit including various skill exercises. 

I am happy to find a scuba diving training outfit that is supportive of me and my desire to learn. 

6 months ago I didn't know if I would ever have the strength and fortitude to get back into the water and swim 8 pool lengths. All I have to say about recovery is it takes a long time to heal, especially after surgery.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 10, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> I easily passed the OWC swim test Tuesday and assembled my gear at Deep Stop Scuba. Next week, DSS will fit me with a dry suit including various skill exercises.
> 
> I am happy to find a scuba diving training outfit that is supportive of me and my desire to learn.
> 
> 6 months ago I didn't know if I would ever have the strength and fortitude to get back into the water and swim 8 pool lengths. All I have to say about recovery is it takes a long time to heal, especially after surgery.


Do you have a diving or diving buddies to dive with once you're qualified, Mr. Ed?


----------

